# Green Nugrape



## Elizabeth (Jul 7, 2018)

I found a green Nugrape bottle. It has Nugrape Bottle Company Knoxville Tenn on the bottom. Embossed on the side is a monogram style NGBCo.  It is a 6 1/2 ounce bottle. I can not find anything about it. Is anyone familiar?


----------



## mikeodigs (Jul 7, 2018)

I have two Nugrape and they both say Bottle pat March 9th 1920.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jul 7, 2018)

i like that one! I can't even find a picture of the one I have.


----------



## bottle-bud (Jul 8, 2018)

Nugrape is a soda that was franchised out of Atlanta, Georgia by the The Nu-Grape Company of America. I have a similar 6 oz. NuGrape that was bottled locally here in St. Louis, Mo. 
One side of the bottle says "Not Grape Juice" and the states "Imitation Grape" I am guessing there are different variations of Nugrape.


----------



## bottle-bud (Jul 8, 2018)

Here are two newer versions of NuGrape (1946 & 1954). Bottled locally by the American Soda Water Co. St. Louis, Missouri


----------



## RCO (Jul 8, 2018)

they sold Nugrape in Canada too , I found one a few years back when they dug out the ditches down the road , one was uncovered in near mint condition 

but I doubt yours is actually " green " more likely " aqua " in colour like the ones in the pictures , I've never seen a dark green nu grape bottle


----------



## hydrogeologist (Jul 11, 2018)

Very cool find! My brother lives in a condo in the original Nugrape headquarter offices in Atlanta. A developer converted the old brick headquarters building into about 20 very unique units some years ago.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 11, 2018)

Any of you NuGrape collectors interested in this mirrored go-with? The white background is actually a mirror.  Very nice condition.  PM me.


----------



## Oldsdigger (Jul 11, 2018)

Here is my New Grape, It was out of Portland ME.


----------



## jarhead67 (Jul 13, 2018)

Nice bottle. Would love to have one like that. Been following your posts and hope to get back into adding to my St. Louis collection. I forget how many different varieties there are. Thanks for sharing this one.


----------

